# Suche einen Gästepass für Diablo 3



## Waldklinge (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde Diablo 3 gerne testen, daher würde es mich freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Gästepass geben könnte.


Vielen Dank und Grüße


----------

